# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Михаил Щербаков поёт свои песни

## Lampada

http://blackalpinist.com/scherbakov/    
"Михаил Щербаков - поэт и музыкант, одна из самых ярких звёзд современной авторской песни, Булат Окуджава считал его провозвестником нового качества этого жанра". http://www.ksp-msk.ru/forum/viewtopic.p ... 07bb5b7f58      http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.01 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/0 ... gornoi.mp3  *Восходя дорогой горной...*  
Восходя дорогой горной прямо к бездне голубой,
не печалься, брат мой гордый, будет нам ещё с тобой
и парча ковров ценнейших, и невиданный фарфор,
и красавиц августейших неожиданный фавор.
Не раздавят нас, ей-Богу, ни чужбина, ни нужда.
Будет нам всего помногу. А не будет - не беда. 
И когда недуг сердечный вдруг сожмёт тебя в горсти,
не печалься, друг мой вечный, твой корабль уже в пути.
Не зазря ломал ты крылья, не напрасно ты страдал,
и бесился от бессилья, и от холода рыдал.
Потеряешь счёт пожиткам, предсказаньям вопреки.
Будет нам всего с избытком. А не будет - пустяки. 
И покуда шёпот струнный всё зовёт куда-то вдаль,
дольше срока, принц мой юный, не продлится твой февраль.
Вспыхнет утро, грянут грозы, льды сойдут, снега сойдут,
и твои ночные слёзы дневным садом прорастут.
Будь что будет, знай, не медли, путь не близок, в добрый час!..
Там посмотрим - будет, нет ли... Не печалься, будет с нас.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/02_Romance.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.02   *РОМАНС 1*  *Давным-давно, мой бедный брат*, оставил ты дела.
Слепой недуг душой твоей владеет безраздельно.
С тех пор, как чей-то чудный взор смутил тебя смертельно,
кумира славят день и ночь твои колокола.
Ужель напрасен ход времён, и нынче, словно встарь,
стремленья наши так темны, кумиры так жестоки?
Зачем, скажи, ты в этот храм принёс свои восторги?
Зачем так скоро жизнь свою ты бросил на алтарь? 
Ужель затем, чтобы, когда она уйдёт совсем,
Однажды вдруг поведать мне печально и мятежно
о том, что ты любил её так искренно, так нежно,
как более не дай ей Бог любимой быть никем?..
Я знал тебя в тяжёлый час и в битве, и в игре.
Ты утешений не просил и головы не вешал.
Но сей недуг страшней других, и я б тебя утешил,
когда б не тлела жизнь моя на том же алтаре. 
Давным-давно, мой бедный брат, мне твой недуг знаком.
И он знаком не только мне, сжигает он полмира.
И славит гибельный огонь владычество кумира.
Но сами мы его зажгли в язычестве своём.
И что поделать, если уж горит огонь, горит,
и всё никак не стихнет дрожь от давнего испуга,
и скрип колёс, и шум кулис, и тёплый ветер с юга
одно и то же вновь и вновь мне имя говорит...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.03 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/0 ... conoen.mp3  *AD LEUCONOEN*  *Не кричи, глашатай*, не труби сбора.
Погоди, недолго терпеть.
Нет, ещё не завтра, но уже скоро
Риму предстоит умереть.
Радуйся, торговец, закупай мыло,
мыло скоро будет в цене.
Скоро будет всё иначе, чем было.
А меня убьют на войне. 
Не зевай, историк, сочиняй книгу,
наблюдай вращенье Земли.
Каждому столетью, году, дню, мигу,
сколько надлежит, удели.
Ветер подымается, звезда меркнет,
Цезарь спит и стонет во сне.
Скоро станет ясно, кто кого свергнет.
А меня убьют на войне. 
Смейся, Левконоя, разливай вина,
знать, что будет, ты не вольна.
Но можешь мне поверить, по всему видно,
что тебя не тронет война.
Знать, что будет завтра, - много ль в том толка!
Думай о сегодняшнем дне.
Я ж, хотя и знаю, но скажу только,
что меня убьют на войне.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.04 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/0 ... arenie.mp3   *ВИШНЁВОЕ ВАРЕНЬЕ* 
Теперь на пристани толпа и гомонит, и рукоплещет:
из дальних стран пришёл корабль, его весь город ожидал.
Горит восторгом каждый лик, и каждый взор восторгом блещет.
Гремит салют, вздыхает трап, матросы сходят на причал.
Сиянье славы их слепит, их будоражит звон регалий,
у них давно уже готов ошеломляющий рассказ,
как не щадили живота, и свято честь оберегали,
и всё прошли, и превзошли, и осознали лучше нас. 
Ты знаешь, я не утерплю, я побегу полюбоваться,
я ненадолго пропаду, я попаду на торжество.
Ну сколько можно день и ночь с тобою рядом оставаться
и любоваться день и ночь тобой - и больше ничего!
Ведь мы от моря в двух шагах, и шум толпы так ясно слышен.
Я различаю рокот вод, я внемлю пушечной пальбе.
А ты смеёшься надо мной, ты ешь варение из вишен
и мне не веришь ни на грош, и я не верю сам себе. 
Вот так идёт за годом год, вокруг царит столпотворенье,
и век за веком растворён в водовороте суеты.
А ты ужасно занята, ты ешь вишнёвое варенье,
и на земле его никто не ест красивее, чем ты.
Изгиб божественной руки всегда один и вечно новый,
и в ложке ягодка блестит, не донесённая до рта...
Не кровь, не слёзы, не вино - всего лишь только сок вишнёвый.
Но не уйти мне от тебя и никуда и никогда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.05 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/05_Bolero.mp3   *БОЛЕРО 1* 
Не зря ли я взывал до хрипоты, племена миря?
Вражды не одолел, не смял границ, не сломал плотин.
Ведь если б даже люди всей Земли одного меня
избрали и вручили мне весь мир, то что б я смог - один? 
А я был не один и всё равно ничего не смог.
И сроки на исходе, и вот-вот повлекут к суду.
Вот-вот уже появятся лучи, задрожит восток,
и вспомнится моё любое слово,
и спросится за каждое движенье,
и знаю я, что не смогу ответить,
и всё равно - иду. 
И пусть, когда настанет расчёт,
Господь мне не простит, но зачтёт. 
Но ты во имя царствия любви меня простишь
за то, что я столь близкий для себя начертал предел.
В то время, как другие брали власть, ордена, престиж,
я слишком много думал о тебе - и ничего не успел. 
И то, что я растратился вотще, племена миря,
стараюсь не вменять себе в вину, но иметь в виду.
Оно, быть может, правда, ни к чему, а всё равно - не зря.
Поскольку порождается надеждой
на призрачное радужное завтра,
до коего дойти не уповаю.
И всё равно - иду. 
И пусть, когда настанет расчёт,
Господь мне не простит, но зачтёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.06 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/06_Dusha.mp3   *ДУША* 
Оставлю всех, пройду повсюду,
пускай ни с чем, но не в долгу.
Себя раздам, тебя забуду,
мне всё равно, я всё могу.
А вот душа... она не может,
небесный свет в неё пролит,
неясный зов её тревожит,
она поёт, она болит. 
И пусть вдали над цепью горной
уже взлетел, уже возник
мой монумент нерукотворный,
я сам себе его воздвиг.
А всё ж душа ему не рада,
не укротить её никак.
Она парит, и ей не надо
ни гор златых, ни вечных благ. 
Когда ж беда сомкнёт объятья,
ничем я ей не возражу.
Родимый край пришлёт проклятья,
в чужих краях ответ сложу.
И лишь душа неколебима,
в грязи чиста, в беде честна.
Всё так же ей горька чужбина
и сладок дым Отечества.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.07 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/0 ... zyaika.mp3   *МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ХОЗЯЙКА* 
Никто из нас не знал надёжнее лазейки
из царства холодов в республику тепла:
Мы собирались все у маленькой хозяйки,
она была всегда мила и весела.
И в долгий летний день, и в зимний день короткий
неведомо за что съедали нас дела;
но вечером мы все у маленькой красотки
сходились, и она всегда была мила. 
Сходились голоса, сплетались интересы,
не портила бесед ни ссора, ни вражда.
И все мы вновь и вновь у маленькой принцессы
встречались, и она... она была всегда.
Её любили все - чем дальше, тем сильнее.
Никто не знал, когда всё это началось, -
чем лучше было нам, когда мы были с нею,
тем хуже было нам, когда мы были врозь. 
И приближался крах весёлой нашей шайки,
поскольку где любовь - там ревность и раздор.
До некоторых пор у маленькой хозяйки
не видывали ссор, но с некоторых пор -
мы, перья распустив, вытягивали шеи,
сверкая в полутьме огнём ревнивых глаз.
Чем дальше, тем острей, чем дольше, тем сильнее
претензии росли у каждого из нас. 
И так за часом час - никак не разберёмся,
и каждый наконец решил себе тогда,
что надо уходить, не то передерёмся,
и вот мы разошлись - обратно в холода.
А милый наш кумир, прелестная игрушка,
стояла у окна, глядела нам вослед.
Она любила всех, ей было очень грустно,
не менее, чем нам. Но, может быть, и нет...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.08 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/0 ... naya_1.mp3   *ПРОЩАЛЬНАЯ 1*  
Вы нам простите, если что, 
мы ж, если что, простим вам тоже.
Какие могут быть упрёки,
коль так ничтожна их цена!
Мы пожелали вам добра, 
вы пожелали нам того же,
и мы шагаем по дороге, 
и не кончается она. 
        Хозяйка вашего стола, 
        прощаясь, так на нас смотрела!
        Но прервала на полуслове
        она признание своё.
        Мы не увидимся вовек, 
        и что сказать она хотела -
        для нас останется загадкой. 
        А может быть - и для неё. 
А завтра будет новый день, 
к вам новый путник постучится,
и будут новые заботы
сменять былые каждый час.
Мы не увидимся вовек, 
и потускнеет, запылится,
и затеряется бесследно 
воспоминание о нас. 
        Утихнет ветер, ляжет пыль, 
        всё успокоится в итоге,
        но кто сказал, что мы несчастны -
        живём, терзаясь и терпя?
        Напротив, нам-то хорошо, 
        ведь мы шагаем по дороге,
        а там у вас всё так непрочно, 
        поберегите же себя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.09 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/09_Kibitka.mp3   *КИБИТКА* 
Всё скрылось, отошло, и больше не начнётся.
Роман и есть роман. В нём всё как надлежит.
Кибитка вдаль бежит, пыль вьётся, сердце бьётся.
Дыхание твоё дрожит, дрожит, дрожит.
И проку нет врагам обшаривать дорогу,
им нас не отыскать средь тьмы и тишины.
Ведь мы теперь видны, должно быть, только Богу.
А может, и ему - видны, да не нужны. 
А где-то позади, за далью и за пылью,
остался край чудес. Там человек решил,
что он рождён затем, чтоб сказку сделать былью.
Так человек решил. Да, видно, поспешил.
И сказку выбрал он с печальною развязкой,
и призрачное зло в реальность обратил.
Теперь бы эту быль обратно сделать сказкой,
да слишком много дел и слишком мало сил. 
А мы всё мчимся вдаль, печаль превозмогая,
как будто ничего ещё не решено,
как будто век прожив и всё-таки не зная,
что истина, что нет, что свято, что грешно.
И бесконечен путь, и далека расплата.
Уходит прочь недуг, приходит забытьё.
И для меня теперь так истинно, так свято
чуть слышное в ночи дыхание твоё.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grnl2GY14OM 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.10 http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/10_Alliluiya.mp3   *Аллилуйя* 
Помнишь, как оно бывало? Всё горело, всё светилось,
утром солнце как вставало, так до ночи не садилось.
А когда оно садилось, ты звонила мне и пела:
"Приходи, мол, сделай милость, расскажи, что солнце село".
И бежал я, спотыкаясь, и хмелел от поцелуя,
и обратно брёл, шатаясь, напевая "аллилуйя".
Шёл к приятелю и другу, с корабля на бал и с бала 
на корабль - и так по кругу, без конца и без начала. 
На секунды рассыпаясь, как на искры фейерверка,
жизнь текла, переливаясь, как цыганская венгерка.
Круг за кругом, честь по чести, ни почётно, ни позорно...
Но в одном прекрасном месте оказался круг разорван.
И в лицо мне чёрный ветер загудел, нещадно дуя.
А я даже не ответил, напевая "аллилуйя".
Сквозь немыслимую вьюгу, через жуткую позёмку
я летел себе по кругу и не знал, что он разомкнут. 
Лишь у самого разрыва я неладное заметил
и воскликнул: "Что за диво!", но движенья не замедлил.
Я недоброе почуял и бессмысленно, но грозно
прошептал я "аллилуйя", да уж это было поздно.
Те всемирные теченья, те всесильные потоки,
что диктуют направленья и указывают сроки,
управляя каждым шагом, повели меня, погнали
фантастическим зигзагом по неведомой спирали. 
И до нынешнего часа, до последнего предела
я на круг не возвращался. Но я помню, как ты пела.
И уж если возвращенье совершить судьба заставит,
пусть меня моё мгновенье у дверей твоих застанет.
Неприкаянный и лишний, окажусь я у истока.
И пускай тогда Всевышний приберёт меня до срока.
А покуда ветер встречный всё безумствует, лютуя, -
аллилуйя, свет мой млечный! Аллилуйя, аллилуйя...

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/1 ... vagone.mp3 
КОНИ В ВАГОНЕ 
И в штилях, и в штормах, и в тризнах, и в войнах
всё видится мне то ли явь, то ли сон:
как будто загнали коней моих вольных
сначала в загон, а затем и в вагон.
И медленно, с лязгом, под крики конвойных
тяжёлый состав начинает разгон. 
Крылатые кони под грохот состава
сложили прекрасные крылья свои.
Уснувшая стая вздыхает устало,
под грохот состава летя в забытьи.
Пленённые птицы, летучее стадо,
крылатый табун - это годы мои. 
Какие их прежде ласкали ладони!
А нынче засады в пути сторожат.
Не дремлют стрелки, только вольные кони
не слышат, не видят, не ведают - спят.
Влачатся, влекутся в летящем вагоне,
и снится им, что они сами летят. 
И кажется им, что не будет ни крови,
ни грома, ни дыма, ни новой войны.
Ах, вольные кони из дальней любови!
Ах, быстрые птицы из давней весны!
Скачите, скачите... стрелки наготове.
Летите, летите... курки взведены...

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/12_Trubach.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=864.12  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxD9UJcsQZA Поёт Кирилл Козуб   *ТРУБАЧ* 
- Ах, ну почему наши дела так унылы?
Как вольно дышать мы бы с тобою могли!
Но - где-то опять некие грозные силы
бьют по небесам из артиллерий Земли. 
- Да, может, и так, но торопиться не надо.
Что ни говори, неба не ранишь мечом.
Как ни голосит, как ни ревёт канонада,
тут - сколько ни бей, всё небесам нипочём. 
- Ах, я бы не клял этот удел окаянный,
но - ты посмотри, как выезжает на плац
он, наш командир, наш генерал безымянный,
ах, этот палач, этот подлец и паяц! 
- Брось! Он ни хулы, ни похвалы не достоин.
Да, он на коне, только не стоит спешить.
Он не Бонапарт, он даже вовсе не воин,
он - лишь человек, что же он волен решить? 
- Но - вот и опять слёз наших ветер не вытер.
Мы побеждены, мой одинокий трубач!
Ты ж невозмутим, ты горделив, как Юпитер.
Что тешит тебя в этом дыму неудач? 
- Я здесь никакой неудачи не вижу.
Будь хоть трубачом, хоть Бонапартом зовись.
Я ни от кого, ни от чего не завишу.
Встань, делай как я, ни от чего не завись!
И, что бы ни плёл, куда бы ни вёл воевода,
жди, сколько воды, сколько беды утечёт.
Знай, всё победят только лишь честь и свобода,
да, только они, всё остальное - не в счёт...

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/13_Mariya.mp3 
МАРИЯ 
Столько разных людей утешала ты.
Не смолкают людей голоса.
О, Мария! Смешны мои жалобы.
Но прекрасны твои небеса. 
Не умею добраться до истины,
не умею творить чудеса.
О, Мария! В огне мои пристани,
но безбрежны твои небеса. 
Наступает предел всем пристрастиям,
нет ни друга, ни верного пса.
О, Мария! Конец моим странствиям
объявляют твои небеса. 
Были поросли бед, стали заросли.
Завещание я написал.
О, Мария! Грустны мои замыслы,
но грустны и твои небеса.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/1 ... omimyi.mp3 
КОВЧЕГ НЕУТОМИМЫЙ 
Надежды прочь, сомнения долой,
забыты и досада, и бравада.
Граница между небом и водой
уже неразличима, и не надо.
По-прежнему свободный свой разбег
сверяя с параллелью голубою,
плывёт неутомимый наш ковчег,
волнуемый лишь смертью и любовью. 
Проблемы вечной - бысть или не бысть -
решенья мы не знаем и не скажем,
зато ни жажда славы, ни корысть
уже не овладеют экипажем.
И если мы несёмся через льды,
не чувствуя ни холода, ни боли,
то это всё ни для какой нужды,
а только ради смерти и любови. 
Воистину ничем не дорожа
за этим легкомысленным занятьем,
мы верим, что не будет платежа,
но если он и будет, мы заплатим.
Чего бояться нам - тюрьмы, тоски,
ущерба очагу, вреда здоровью?..
Но это всё такие пустяки
в сравнении со смертью и любовью.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/1 ... naya_2.mp3 
ПРОЩАЛЬНАЯ 2 
Вчера и сегодня, и завтра, и после, почти незаметно,
всегда неизменно, почти не начавшись, кончаются сроки.
Суда уплывают, почти не дождавшись попутного ветра.
В далёкие дали они уплывают, почти не разведав счастливой дороги.
Они исчезают, становятся сказкой, становятся пылью.
Но долгое время мне видятся в дымке их белые крылья. 
Вчера и сегодня, и завтра, и после, покуда живётся,
до синего неба, до самого края, до цели заветной,
всегда неизменно, куда - неизвестно, покуда плывётся, -
плывите, плывите, а я вам желаю счастливой дороги, попутного ветра!
И пусть вас почаще обходят ненастья, и бури жалеют,
и пусть ваши крылья всё выше взлетают, всё ярче белеют. 
Мы свиделись с вами в гостях у какого-то странного века.
И нынче меж нами - обряды, обеты, законы, запреты.
Мы были чужими, мы стали друзьями... Попутного ветра!
И пусть вас минуют жестокие штормы, подводные камни и прочие беды!
Плывите, плывите, и пусть ничего не осталось в залоге.
Мы были друзьями, мы стали чужими... Счастливой дороги! 
И пусть разделяет нас время, и даже - различная вера.
Но где-то в тумане, в той дымке, где с небом сливается море,
быть может, однажды, внезапно дождавшись попутного ветра,
по странным законам, по вечным законам, мы встретимся снова, мы свидимся вскоре...
Мы встретимся с вами, мы были чужими, мы были друзьями... 
Счастливой дороги!
Плывите-плывите, мы станем другими, мы встретимся с вами. 
Попутного ветра!..

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/16_Ubileinaya.mp3 http://www.bards.ru/1ram/a_Scherbakov/a ... sudyat.ram 
ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ 
А нас ещё осудят, а мы ещё ответим,
а нас ещё потреплют, а мы ряды сомкнём.
А нынче годовщина, и мы её отметим.
Не правда ли, как странно, как долго мы живём?
Мы так надёжно помним мотив, нам данный Богом,
мы так легки в движеньях - взлетим, того гляди.
Мы так неспешно ходим по нынешним дорогам,
как будто не мгновенье, но вечность впереди. 
Какие наши годы - такие наши песни.
А всё, что с нами было, забудется легко.
А всё, что с нами будет, начертано на перстне,
а перстень брошен в море, а море велико.
А море необъятно, над морем небо звёздно,
за морем дальний берег, над берегом покой.
И море дремлет чутко, и море дышит грозно,
и шум его дыханья нам слышится порой. 
Мужайтесь же, о братья, исполнившись усердья,
творите, что хотите, покуда хватит дня.
А длительного счастья, покоя и бессмертья
я дал бы вам с лихвою, да нету у меня.
Ещё не раз эпоха то радостью, то болью
наполнит наши струны и наши голоса.
И будем мы друг друга дарить своей любовью,
пока своей любовью нас дарят небеса.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Scherbakov/Varenie/17_Balagan.mp3 
БАЛАГАН 1 
В одних садах цветёт миндаль, в других метёт метель.
В одних краях ещё февраль, в других - уже апрель.
Проходит время, вечный счёт: год за год, век за век...
Во всём - его неспешный ход, его кромешный бег.
В году на радость и печаль по двадцать пять недель.
Мне двадцать пять недель февраль, и двадцать пять - апрель.
По двадцать пять недель в туман уходит счёт векам.
Летит мой звонкий балаган куда-то к облакам. 
Летит и в холод, и в жару, и в гром, и в тишину.
А я не знаю, как живу, не знаю, чем живу.
Не понимаю, как творю, не знаю, что творю.
Я только знаю, что горю и, видимо, сгорю...
В одних краях - рассветный хлад, в других - закатный чад.
В одних домах ещё не спят, в других - уже не спят.
То здесь, то там гремит рояль, гудит виолончель...
И двадцать пять недель февраль, и двадцать пять - апрель. 
Вели мне, Боже, всё стерпеть, но сердцу - не вели.
Оно хранит уже теперь все горести Земли.
И разорваться может враз, и разлететься врозь.
Оно уже теперь, сейчас - почти разорвалось.
Мой долгий путь, мой дальний дом, великая река -
моя дорога!.. И кругом - одни лишь облака.
Такая мгла, такая даль, такая карусель...
И двадцать пять недель февраль, и двадцать пять - апрель. 
И сквозь томительный дурман по зыбким берегам
летит мой звонкий балаган куда-то к облакам...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4b8zwZIAlk   *БЫСТРОВ* 
Неправда, что Быстров был крепок и суров.
Скорее хрупок был он и затылком нездоров.
Он мнил себя изгоем, но пойти на криминал
не смел, пока лекарств не принимал. 
Враньё, что сей изгой, истерзанный тоской, 
решил-таки ограбить супермаркет на Тверской. 
Решить-то он решил, но не ограбил же, учтём. 
Эксперты разберутся - что почём.  
Неправда, что была пальба, и все дела. 
Пальба была потом и лишь Быстрова извела. 
Мечтателем он был и домечтался до беды. 
А может, начитался ерунды.  
Другой бы не моргал, а этот маргинал 
три дня топтался в центре, супермаркет выбирал. 
А выбравши провёл дрожащей дланью по губе - 
и гибель стал готовить сам себе.  
Чтоб вышло без улик, в подвалы он проник, 
охрану сосчитал, сигнализацию постиг. 
Он даже куш прикинул, тоже фокусник, смешно!.. 
И понял, что не выйдет, не дано.  
Для виду наш факир, в корзину взяв кефир, 
к воротам развернулся, но узнал его кассир. 
За партой с ним сидел когда-то в классе он шестом. 
Пришлось потолковать о прожитом.  
Не гангстер, а беда! Судите, господа: 
ему б кассира в долю, кассу в сумку и айда. 
А он челом намокшим покивал: до встречи, мол. 
И медленно в Чертаново убрёл.  
Враньё, что скрылся он с деньгами за кордон. 
Он еле заказал себе билет на Лиссабон - 
и первого апреля вышел из дому с утра. 
А найден был четвёртого, вчера.  
Что были мы друзья - опять пример вранья. 
Иные даже врут, что он и был как будто я. 
Нерадостно, конечно, да людей не сокрушить. 
Мечтать предпочитают, а не жить.  
Его нашли в реке, с отверстием в виске
и русско-португальским разговорником в руке. 
Преступная улыбка на безжизненных устах 
внушала сожаленье, но не страх.  
О, сколько ложных мук! О, сколько сразу вдруг! 
Неправда всё, неправда всё, неправда всё вокруг... 
Тоской истерзан, я лекарство за щеку кладу 
и медленно в Чертаново бреду.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14  *ПОСЛЕ ДЕТСТВА*  
Почти не помню себя, но помню,
как виноград покорялся полдню,
как обмирали кроны, томился пруд.
И как напрыгался я в то лето,
пытаясь жердью, добытой где-то,
с верхушки снять особенно крупный фрукт.
Как высоко надо мной и жердью
шаталось то, что считалось твердью,
и, расшатавшись, било в колокола...
А под пятой, то есть очень близко,
земля, имевшая форму диска,
напротив, очень ровно себя вела. 
В пробелах память, но сквозь пробелы
нет-нет и выглянут, еле целы,
невесть откуда стрелы в чехле и лук,
медвежий клык (сувенир с Камчатки),
состав какой-то взрывной взрывчатки,
футбол зачем-то на стройплощадке вдруг...
Клубилась пыль, рикошетил гравий,
бил по мячу расторопный крайний,
и те на этих сыпались, как в дыму...
В итоге тех побеждали эти,
чему и радовались как дети,
как будто было радоваться чему. 
В провалах память, но и в провалах
я различаю мазут на шпалах,
одноколейный пригородный разъезд,
рябину слева меж ив тщедушных,
ложбину справа - и нас, идущих
вдоль полотна, враскачку, на норд-норд-вест.
Легки подошвы. Среда нейтральна.
С произношением всё нормально.
За внешний вид - хоть завтра же к орденам.
В карманах ветер, в очах отвага.
Нас очень много, и вся ватага
не торопясь идёт по своим делам. 
К чему я это? К дождю, конечно.
К похолоданью, не ясно нешто?
К часам, в которых чижик своё пропел.
К очередям в октябре на почте -
а там и к заморозкам на почве,
а там и к снегу, белому, как пробел...
О, завитки на обоях синих!
Пустая трата каникул зимних.
Тринадцать лет, испарина, ларингит.
Пора, когда не маяк, не возглас,
а лишь один переходный возраст
тебе и чёрный цербер и верный гид. 
В ту пору часто, закрыв учебник,
я от амбиций моих ущербных
провозглашал решенным вопрос любой.
И заключал, что двойного смысла
иметь не могут слова и числа,
и пребывал отчаянно горд собой.
Но проходила неделя, две ли,
слова смещались куда хотели,
как А и Б, сидевшие на трубе.
И числа вновь обретали сложность.
И сознавал я свою ничтожность,
и изнывал от ненависти к себе... 
С собою мне и теперь не слаще,
но не о нынешней мгле и чаще
веду я речи, не подводя черты.
Мосты потом - вколотить бы сваю.
Кто мы теперь, я примерно знаю.
Мне вот о чём скажи, собеседник, ты.
Скажи, разумник, поняв дельфинов,
освоив эпос угрюмых финнов,
передовых наслушавшись далай-лам,
кто были те, что по шпалам липким
до сей поры эшелоном гибким
не торопясь идут по своим делам? 
2000

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64lwHyFFUbo  *О, город слез!*  
О, город слез!  Мечта, мечта...
Контрольно-пропускной режим.
Раскрась его во все цвета -
Вовек не станет он цветным. 
Какой бы в нем смычок не пел,
Какой бы кипарис не рос -
Не здесь сады твои, Отрада.
Здесь город слез. 
В его стенах, под звон цепей,
Брожу, прижав ладонь ко лбу.
Здесь мог бы я, хоть сам плебей,
Открыто презирать толпу. 
Здесь мог бы я, свинцу живот
Подставив, избежать седин.
Но даже умерев, не мог бы
Побыть один. 
О, город слез! О, кровь и гнев!
Клевретство, мятежи, нужда.
Ликует всяк, чужое съев,
Все как везде, все как всегда. 
Привычный вид, извечный лад.
Воистину, роптать грешно:
Обычные дела животных,
Не Бог весть что. 
Не странно ли, что вновь и вновь -
Пять лет назад, вчера, сейчас -
Мне хочется сказать кому-то:
"Помилуй нас!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXqwrQd-_Ss http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=866.04   *Австралия* 
Мотор подъехал, чужеземный, фиолетовый.                    
Я марку бы назвал, да забываю постоянно.                    
В него шатенка голенастая уселась, дверью хлопнула,         
и все, и все, и только брызги из-под колеса.                
Странно, вы как хотите, мне странно,                        
ведь я почти уже любил ее за некоторый пафос очертаний,     
так сказать, и вообще за выражение лица.                     
Когда знакомишься на улице, тирады о погоде
не проходят, устарели как идея.
Предпочитаю для начала выразительный какой-нибудь
вопрос философического свойства, например:
"Где я? Скажите, девушка, где я?"
На многих действует, а этой хоть бы что, не удивилась,
как не удивился бы реаниматор или милиционер. 
Нет, я не жалуюсь, я в принципе привык бы и к тому,
что мир бывает нечувствительным и черствым,
что благородным образцам соответствует не шибко
или требованьям высшим отвечает не вполне.
Черт с ним! Не отвечает, и черт с ним.
Но почему в таком количестве, во всяком переулке,
изначально бесконечно и как раз по отношению ко мне? 
Еще я мальчиком все думал, заведу себе зверька,
а то их вон-то сколько скачет по полям-то!
Возьму в приятели разумного жирафа, муравьеда
или просто кенгуру. Я даже имя подыскал:
Лямбда! Я назову его Лямбда.
Так думал я, но детство кончилось, а бедный муравьед
и по сегодня остается невостребованным. Скачет, где скакал. 
А незнакомка номер два уже тем временем
взошла на тротуар, фосфорицируя и рдея.
Весьма мила, не хуже прежней, даже лучше, то есть даже
лучше всех. И очень кстати, я ведь тоже не любой.
"Где я? Девушка, девушка, где я?
Не к Вам, не к Вам ли я теперь уже почти совсем испытываю
что-то, что по некоторым признакам похоже на любовь?"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE97--t_AKY http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=865.07   *Однажды думал-думал* 
Однажды думал-думал и придумал я куплет
О том, что, несмотря на окружающую тьму,
Стремимся тем не менее мы вырваться на свет,
И даже зрим его, и даже движемся к нему! 
Придумал - и почувствовал, что стали мне милей
И воды Днепрогэса, и Турксиба саксаул,
И девушка с серпом, и парень с молотом при ней,
И вечный бой курантов, и почетный караул...
(И вечный бой, и саксаул, и караул, караул...) 
Но вдруг мне показалось, что куплет мой - сущий бред,
И глянул я в блокнот, не понимая ничего.
Мы движемся на свет - слова верны, а смысла нет!
Нет, что-то здесь пропущено и не уточнено. 
И словно в темный ад свалился я из райских кущ,
В душе зашевелились кошки, на сердце - змея...
И пал я ниц, моля Того, Кто Благ и Всемогущ,
Открыть, в чем я неправ, - иль вынуть душу из меня!
(А то в ней кошки, кошки... на сердце - змея, змея...) 
В конце концов явился мне спасительный ответ -
И, сам не свой от радости, я вновь полез в блокнот,
Нашарил там строку, где "все мы движемся на свет", -
И перед словом "свет" с размаху вставил слово "тот"! 
И снова стали милы мне и НЭП и ГОЭЛРО,
И караульной службы развеселое "ать-два",
И молот Работяги, и Колхозницы бедро!
И вся такая красная-прекрасная Москва...
(Так красная-прекрасная Москва, Москва...)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dplZYmBY_ug   *ВОЛХОНКА*  
Душа в ухабах, денег ни гроша, 
в мозгу помехи и морзянка. 
А по Волхонке марсианка 
проходит мимо не спеша. 
Её осанка вся как нервный тик, 
её глаза как две напасти. 
При ней болонка лунной масти 
и зонтик цвета электрик.  
Танцует-пляшет зонтик за плечом. 
Каблук подбит подковкой звонкой. 
И тучи реют над Волхонкой. 
Но марсианке нипочём. 
Туда, где раньше был бассейн «Москва», 
она не смотрит и не слышит,
как всё вослед ей тяжко дышит. 
Включая дышащих едва.  
Бушует ливень, мокнет стар и млад. 
С неё одной вода как с гуся. 
Пойду в монахи постригуся. 
Не то влюблюся в этот ад.  
На Марсе жизни нет и счастья нет. 
А если есть покой и воля, 
то для чего я, чуть не воя, 
таращусь тоже ей вослед?  
Махнуть бы двести, крылья обрести 
и полететь за ней, курлыча. 
Спасти себя от паралича, 
неотвратимого почти.  
Но ни гроша, ни спирта, вот беда. 
И как взлетишь, когда не птица?
Пойти в бассейне утопиться? 
Так он закопан навсегда! 
Сидел бы дома, ел бы свой творог, 
с самим собой играл бы в нарды. 
Но дёрнул чёрт за бакенбарды - 
и на Волхонку отволок.  
Зачем не форвард я из ЦСКА? 
Зачем родился не в Гонконге? 
Идёт вакханка по Волхонке. 
Уже Остоженка близка.  
Вон Юго-Запад с горки подмигнул. 
Gaudeamus, alma mater, 
где столько раз, ища фарватер, 
я заблуждался и тонул...  
А каблучок подковкой - звяк-звяк-звяк. 
Волхонка в двух вершках от ада.
Болонка держится как надо. 
А марсианка ещё как! 
Одна надежда, что вот-вот с высот, 
разрезав чёрный свод небесный, 
в неё ударит свет отвесный. 
И содрогнётся чёрный свод. 
Вот-вот.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=863.18   *Любовь, как истина*   _Любить... не стоит труда._
					Лермонтов 
Любовь, как истина, темна и, как полынь,
Горька. И соль все солонее с каждым пудом.
Пора менять пейзаж. Нельзя же быть верблюдом
Весь век, ad finem, до последнего "аминь". 
Конца не будет череде ученых книг.
Словарь в пустыне - невеликая подмога.
Блажен, кто духом тверд и в истину проник.
Но истин много, много... 
Порой фортуна предо мною, как во сне,
Встает - и вижу, что глаза ее незрячи.
Дразня обилием, из года в год богаче,
Ее сокровища подмигивают мне. 
Краду!.. В наш век один ленивый не крадет.
Беру запретный плод и звонкую монету.
Слепа судьба и даже ухом не ведет.
Но счастья нету, нету... 
"Воспрянь, - внушает мне мой ангел-проводник, -
Терпи, полынь пройдет, начнутся цикламены.
Равно полезен мед любви и яд измены
Тому, кто духом тверд и в истину проник." 
"Ты прав, - киваю я, - измена пустяки.
Любовь важней, но и она трудов не стоит..."
И взор мой весел, и стопы мои легки.
Но сердце ноет, ноет...
______________________________  
Translated by Tanya Wolfson ©  
But love is dark, like truth, and has the bitter bite
Of wormwood, while the salt of sweat grows still more salty.
Time for a change, you cannot live with all doors bolted,
A diehard beast, ad finem, to the final rites. 
    The mill of learned books has barely reached its youth.
    Clutching a textbook in a wasteland isn't canny.
    Blessed is he, whose will is strong, and who knows Truth,
    But truths are many, many... 
And sometimes Fortune stands before me in a dream.
She smiles and I know her eyes see naught, as always.
Each year more splendid, more luxurious in all ways,
Her riches tease me with their luscious gleam. 
    I steal - these days only the lazy do not steal.
    Forbidden fruit and golden coin are both my spoils.
    Fate doesn't care, I do my tricks--she cools her heels,
    But joy recoils, recoils... 
"Arise!",  commands my guardian angel, "Life will soothe
Your heart with cyclamens, that come as wormwood's sequel.
Honey of love and bile of treachery are equal
In molding him, whose will is strong and who knows Truth." 
  I nod: Yes, treachery is nothing, you are right.
    And even love is hardly worth the fuss we're making.
    And thus my aspect is serene, my steps are light,
    But heart is aching, aching...

----------


## kozyablo

*Интермедия - 4* 
                  Михаил Щербаков 
Спроси меня, зачем казнили гения,
за что пророк по шее получил?
Зачем прогресс дорос до изумления,
но ничему людей не научил?
Зачем они лишились долголетия,
не сберегли ни воли, ни чутья?
Пускай за них нисколько не в ответе я,
спроси меня, тебе отвечу я. 
        Во-первых, не хватило электричества.
        Тротила не хватило, во-вторых.
        Потом века монгольского владычества
        блондинов превратили в вороных.
        А тут ещё разрозненные княжества,
        хронический во всём недопочин.
        Прибавь сюда моральное убожество.
        Подклей феноменальное невежество.
        Учти радикулит и скотоложество.
        И мало не покажется причин. 
Спроси меня, зачем на фоне прочего
нескладен ты, немоден и не нов?
Зачем любовь твоя, сказав "ещё чего",
незнамо с кем бежала в Кишинёв?
Зачем вперёд глядишь ты заторможенно
и ценишь то, что лучше бы забыть?
Зачем судьба к тебе не расположена?
Спроси меня. Отвечу, так и быть. 
        Во-первых, не хватило электричества.
        Потом открыли порох и топор.
        Казачество ушло громить язычество,
        да так и не вернулось до сих пор.
        Политика ударилась в эстетику.
        Наука заиграла на трубе.
        Прибавь сюда дешёвую косметику.
        Пришей косноязычную грамматику.
        Учти дальневосточную экзотику.
        И мало не покажется тебе. 
Спроси меня, зачем унылой думою
среди забав я часто омрачён?
Зачем я лишь о том всё время думаю,
как сделать, чтоб не думать ни о чём?
Зачем мои благие начинания
пропали зря и жизнь не удалась?
Зачем я червь? Зачем величина не я?
Спроси меня. Отвечу не таясь. 
        Во-первых, не достало вдохновения.
        Свобода опоздала, во-вторых.
        Потом раздоры местного значения
        коснулись территорий мировых.
        Язычество ушло громить казачество.
        Испортилось Бульварное кольцо.
        Прибавь сюда монгольское владычество.
        Учти борьбу количества и качества.
        Опять же, никуда без электричества.
        В итоге результаты налицо. 
Спроси меня, зачем еда несладкая,
зачем вода из крана не всегда?
Зачем зима, зачем погода гадкая
и темнота зовёт "иди сюда"?
Зачем в ушах какая-то перкуссия,
повсюду хлам, окурки, чешуя?
Что довело планету до безвкусия?
Спроси меня, тебе отвечу я. 
        Сначала не хватало электричества.
        Потом избыток оного вредил.
        Мешали рецидивы крепостничества.
        Но выводов никто не выводил.
        Амбиции бренчали непомерные.
        По рации кричали чёрте-что.
        Хоромы громоздились непросторные.
        Просторы колосились лучезарные.
        Законы соблюдались иллюзорные.
        Журналы издавались нецензурные.
        Осадки выпадали атмосферные.
        Регалии сияли сувенирные.
        Идеи возникали плодотворные.
        Анализы велись лабораторные.
        Этюды исполнялись доминорные.
        Выигрывали белые и чёрные etc. 
1998

----------


## Lampada

Не сосчитать ступеней всех,  Не разобрать рисунков лиц  На лестнице, ведущей вверх, На лестнице, ведущей вниз. Нет указателей и вех, Тебя толкают и влекут Спешащие как будто вверх, Стоящие все время тут.  Стоять на месте просто так Довольно быстро надоест - И надо будет сделать шаг, И для него придумать жест... Услышишь шепот: Что ж ты скис, Ты хочешь счастья, хочешь благ - Беги, беги скорее вниз, Скорее делай первый шаг!  Тебя подхватит тел поток, И, обогнать стараясь всех, Локтями будешь ты жесток За приготовленный успех. Но, камни лестницы дробя, Лежать порою будешь ниц - Играет каждый за себя На лестнице, ведущей вниз.  А если хочешь улизнуть От оскверненных злостью дней, То есть другой, обратный путь - Но он, естественно, трудней... Круты ступени, и сомнет Тебя толпа еще не раз, Но покорение высот - Дорога вовсе без прикрас.  К перилам встать - совсем не грех, Но повнимательней вглядись: Ты не один, идущий вверх По лестнице, ведущей вниз. Там верят в жизнь, там воздух чист, Там ждут уже который век Всех тех, кто так стремился вниз По лестнице, ведущей вверх...  Не сосчитать ступеней всех, Не разобрать рисунков лиц На лестнице, ведущей вверх, На лестнице, ведущей вниз. Итак, пока ты у перил - Но знаешь сам, не на года, Пора уже идти в свой мир По лестнице... скажи, куда?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1749.19   *Неразменная бабочка (la chansonette)*Не нарушать бы вихрю эту тишь,
Да нипочем ему не запретишь.
Подует он, войдет в свои права
И отделит пыльцу от рукава. 
Тому назад минуту или две
Сидела бабочка на рукаве.
Она была хрупка, была бела,
А улетела, как и не была. 
Но через год не в наши ли края
Она вернется из небытия,
Прошелестит и в дымке пропадет,
Чтобы опять возникнуть через год? 
А если что-то надо объяснять,
То ничего не надо объяснять.
А если всё же стоит объяснить,
То ничего не стоит объяснить. 
Есть океан, которым брежу я.
Над океаном набережная,
Сто фонарей, бульвар - красиво, да? -
Пыльца и дымка, суша и вода. 
На рейде яхта реет миражом.
От яхты явно веет мятежом.
И по бульвару, тоже как мираж,
Вдоль океана едет экипаж. 
Чернеет китель. Светится фата.
Куда-то к счастью катится чета,
Куда-то, только что из-под венца,
К небытию, на пристань, в небеса. 
Он офицер, он сдержан, а она
Проиходящим столь восхищена,
Что не решится выразить в ответ,
Зовут ее Шарлотта или нет. 
Его лорнет - из тонкого стекла.
Ее фата, как бабочка, бела.
И ждут их там, куда летят они,
Мятежной яхты залпы и огни. 
Колеса вязнут в дымке и пыльце,
И океан меняется в лице,
Того гляди, все кончится бедой...
Но тут я ставлю точку с запятой; 
И в заводной сажусь аэроплан,
И уношусь туда, где океан, -
За миражом, за яхтой, за четой,
За неразменной бабочкою той. 
А если что-то надо объяснять,
То ничего не надо объяснять.
Но если всё же стоит объяснить,
То ничего не стоит объяснить.

----------

